# Piebald White's tree frog???



## Blissfullsilence (May 7, 2010)

Does anyone have a Piebald white's tree frog? or a picture of one? I have been searching for images but can't find any. I have read a couple of references to them 

"This docile frog is usually green to blue, or brown in color, but may also be a very rare piebald (white and green mottled)"

"White's Tree Frog tends to look fat and flabby, and it has smooth rubbery skin to help it retain moisture. It can range in color from green to blue to brown. Another rare color is referred to as "piebald," and it is characterized by a green and white mottled appearance."

I really want to see one!!  they sound awesome


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Are you sure they don't just mean with White spots?

Like so:


----------



## Blissfullsilence (May 7, 2010)

Possibly so  is it rare for them to have spots?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Blissfullsilence said:


> Possibly so  is it rare for them to have spots?


I think that frogs just From a diffrent location. To the common ones


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah. Probably a different collection site. The green ones (like the one in the picture) are from Australia I think, whereas the blue ones that are most common in the UK are from Indonesia.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Magnificent tree frogs tend to be more speckled than white's.


----------



## DazHman (Mar 17, 2008)

Pretty sure I've got a picture of one in an amphibian and reptile magazine I bought about ten years ago. I've never seen one in the flesh, but I have seen pictures of a few. I'll see if I can find the magazine later on tonight.


----------



## Blissfullsilence (May 7, 2010)

Thanks Daz


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

There are 'pied' White's out there I've seen green & white, green & yellow and green & blue examples I've even been offered a couple of the later. From what I understand so far breedings from pied White's haven't resulted in any pied offspring. I don't know why that might be as I'm not all that up on my genetics but I believe the colouration in amphibians is created through a combination of pigmentations and oils in the skin and some of these 'mutations' may be a result of damage rather than genetic abnormalities, also certain colour morphs in certain amphibians are linked to lethal genes.


----------



## Blissfullsilence (May 7, 2010)

I think I just found a picture of one 










Pied? right ok I shall go search that  no wonder nothing was coming up under Piebald lol, Blue and green sounds awesome 

When you say lethal genes? does that mean makes the frog poisonous?

I would also be interested to know if it is possible to get an albino white's tree frog?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Blissfullsilence said:


> Pied? right ok I shall go search that  no wonder nothing was coming up under Piebald lol, Blue and green sounds awesome


Piebald, Pied, Harlequin; it's all the same.



Blissfullsilence said:


> When you say lethal genes? does that mean makes the frog poisonous?


When I say lethal genes I mean the gene causes the death of the animal at some point in it's development. I'm not saying that this is the case with pied White's.



Blissfullsilence said:


> I would also be interested to know if it is possible to get an albino white's tree frog?


I know at least 2 breeders that have had albinotic tadpoles crop up from White's but so far to my knowledge none have made it to morphing - possibly linked to a lethal gene?


----------



## Blissfullsilence (May 7, 2010)

Ah yes I see, that is a shame, thank you very much for your help Pollywog :2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

blissfullsilence said:


> ah yes i see, that is a shame, thank you very much for your help pollywog :2thumb:


 
u can get albino red eyed tree frogs so id say onlly a matter of time before the whites pop up


----------

